# مؤسسة طيور الأمازون لتفصيل الحجول و بيع مسلتزمات الطيور



## مؤسسة طيور الأمازون (21 يونيو 2016)

مؤسسة طيور الامازون ​ 
تفصيل حجول و الكتابه عليها بالليزر ​ 
و بيع مستلزمات الطيور ​ 
ك العلاجات البيطريه , الاعلاف , الاعلاف المستورده , اقفاص , فقاصات . . ​ 
و العديد و العديد من المستزمات ​ 
كما يتوفر لدينا الشحن الى جميع مناطق​ 
المملكه العربيه السعوديه ​ 
و الدول المجاوره ​ 
للتواصل على الواتس اب فقط​ 
00966599704456​


----------

